# ice fishing



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Ice fishing is fast approaching. Literally getting chills thinking about it. Heard about some new spots that might be worth checking out this year. Scheels already had their ice gear out and for sale, had to handcuff myself and leave the store quickly. Seems that I never quite have enough jigs. Are there any frozen "lakes" yet?? I know the sloughs are fairly solid. With no job or any responsibilities, first ice will get plenty of attention. Anybody got any water temps?? I imagine they're close to 35 degrees, with the cold weather and all.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Drove by Boyer Lake on HWY 10 and it doesn't have any ice on the sides yet. Small lake but I think the general temp. is warmer in MN than Centeral ND.
I bet things are close out there?. That time of the year again!! :bop:

Mav....


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

can't wait to get out. my first year in fargo(NDSU), anyone know of any decent spots within an hour of town? the only one i know of around here is jamestown resevoir... any species except northern is what i'm after.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

big jim and the pipe are winter favorites. I've also traveled east into the land of 10,000 and done well on little cormorant, leaf, and some other lakes whose names escape me right now.

Ashtabula isn't too far away from town either. Never ice fished it but it has perch and eye's...oh and bullheads.

PS- Whats wrong with snot rockets? Don't you like getting every line within 25 feet tangled when you hook into one?


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

lol! no, thats the only thing i like about them, that way i think i have 4 fish on at once! 
thanks for the info


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Believe it or not, bullheads are not easy to catch in the winter. With as much time as I've spent ice fishing, I think I've only seen one caught in my whole life. Bourbots and eel pout are a totally different story. Was out pheasant hunting yesterday, saw larger sloughs still open. Still got a couple of weeks left, unless it gets really cold. Has anybody figured out how to shoot pheasants out of an ice shantee?? It was miserable yesterday in the 25 mph wind and near zero degree weather.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys should have been decoying mallards with that weather!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The ice was coming on nicely last week. Now thawing temperatures have arrived messing up all my plans. I guess I will have to wait a little longer, damn. I got a score to settle with a 30" walleye. Got one outta the ice last year that measured 27", too bad my buddy caught it on my rod. It was the biggest I've ever seen come outta the ice. It seemed to barely fit through the 8" hole. It was either really fat or full of eggs, it looked like about a 8 lber. Better stop telling stories before I go insane, bring on the cold weather.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Anybody have any reports on ice thickness?? I know bula was iced over on Sunday, didn't look very thick though. Heard plenty reports of people fishing up north. Anybody been by the "james"?? Any info appreciated!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Well I ventured onto the lake for the first time this year. I couldn't tell how thick the ice was, but I'm sure it was 3 inches or less. Threw a small rock off the bridge and broke right through the ice. Stay away from bridges, they look solid but are only a couple inches thick. I was going to fish but reconsidered. A cold, outdoor shower in Nov didn't sound appealing.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Brad you are crazy!!! I wont go out until there is atleast 6 inches of ice on the lake.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

anyone have any experience on any western mn lakes that are any good like the ottertail or pelican, or anything somewhat near fargo?


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

Brad you seriously have only seen on bullhead caught threw the ice? honestly we catch one every time we go out, last year we caught 8 of them a like 11:00 at night!!! fishing perch and crappie!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah, I have only seen one pulled through the ice. I fish algaebula quite a bit, anybody who knows the lake can tell you it is the bullhead capitol of ND. I think they get kinda complacent in the winter.


----------



## fishslayer07 (Nov 20, 2003)

Have been out Ice fishing all week long. Went out to sweet Briar lake and didn't catch a damn thing. Went out to fish Creek same afternoon and got one smallie and lost one rainbow trout. Today Wendesday the 19th went out to Crown Butte Dam and caught 30-40 Bluegills no bass. I heard the walleyes are biting on New Johns Lake and hope to get up there next week. The edges of the lakes are a little thawed so be careful going out from shore. Sweet Briar has 4 to 5 inches on it Ice is good all the way around. Fish Creek dam has 2-4 some spots less. Crown Butte Dam ice is good away from shore but sinks in when you walk out on the lake by the shore. Does anybody know where lake Geneva is? I have heard alot about it but can't seem to find it?


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Finally, got all my gear ready. Was planning on gonig fishing today, but 30-40 mph winds didn't sound to appealing. Haven't heard any reports from my stomping grounds, so I'll have to create my own tomorrow.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Went fishing perch today, caught walleyes. Went fishing walleye the other day, caught perch. Hmmmmm.... You try to target a certain species and catch something else. Hmmmmmmmm.... Well its still better than catching nothing.

Last bit of open water is now frozen.

There is a couple inches of snow on the ice now, hopefully it doesn't slow down the ice making process. Still isn't much ice, 5 inches the norm.


----------

